# Do you have to drain water tank



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

I drained the water tanks a couple of weekends ago.

Our Swift Voyager is Grade 3 . Vehicle is left in a cold chamber for 10 hours at minus 15 degrees C. The heating is then turned on and the interior has to reach 20 degrees C within four hours.

Additionally the water must still flow.

As we have in motion rear heating we can use the rear heaters on the move. To do this we have to have water in the tanks. If we use the motorhome at freezing temperatures will it be OK to leave the water tanks part full?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi SWIO!

Our MH has the Truma combi 6E. The manual states:



> Heating is possible without restrictions with gas, electrical and mixed operation, with or _*without water*_.


I presume from that quote that it is in order to use the heating on the move, without water, and subject to having the SecuMotion gas regulator.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi, if I were leaving a motorhome for anytime this time of year I would drain it just to be on the safe side. :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Draining*

Hi

If the van was left out of use for a few days, I would drain it.

I have just travelled to and from Italy in very cold conditions and carried a full tank of fresh water without issue.

Russell


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

*"I have just travelled to and from Italy in very cold conditions and carried a full tank of fresh water without issue. "

Russell*

Hi Russell,I hope that water is not going to become as well travelled as M&D's beans. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Gary


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

Hi

Hopefully not!

I learned a valuable lesson on the way to Italy - and that is to carry a full tank of water.

I had set off with about 3/4 of a tank, spent a night at Calais on the docks and had washed up and had a shower etc. I did not top up the second day as the tap thing was frozen up but thought I would have enough water on board.

As the snow closed in etc, I had visions of spending a night on the motorway or at the services in Switzerland with not enough water on board etc.

In future I shall make more effort to tank up or at least fill the jerrican from a tap somewhere.

Russell


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Russell,you are so right,we were in Holland & Bastogne last week.Had a fair amount of snow,I ALWAYS travel with full fresh tank & another 50lts in cans this time of year. Thought of no tea or shower's.................... :roll: .
Gary


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi - I can see from Russels post that it is possible to keep fesh water tank full in the winter- But what stops the boiler dumping the water unless you have the boiler on all the time - and if so won't this run the battery down over a period? Also - you will have to drive with the boiler on won't you?
We have booked to go to the Alps so I am very interested in this and how people get round this probblem - we are currenty just running round with fresh water in container only - with everything drained down


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

UncleNorm said:


> Hi SWIO!
> 
> Our MH has the Truma combi 6E. The manual states:
> 
> ...


I have re read the manual yes it can be used without water in the tanks, I thought I had read it still needed water.

That still leaves the question, if we go away for a couple of days in the next few months can we have water in the tanks over a cold night or two?

Anyone had water tank heaters fitted, I thinks it's an option on the Voyager.
I would assume this is mains operated?


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

I was told that if you keep fresh water in your tank you had better keep the heating on, even at the lowest setting, if you don't want it to freeze up. Also, the dump valve will operate well before freezing point is reached so you would lose all your water.

Now, as a rule, if I am staying in the MH I run the heater on low all the time, and therefore am able to maintain my tank of freshwater.

This pre-supposes that I am on either EHU or I have enough gas to do so. If you can't do that, then I would drain down not only freshwater but also your grey water as that can also freeze in the tank and cause damage. If you are away from the MH, i.e. it is parked up for any length of time, then drain everything to avoid any problems. 8)


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Before we started fulltiming whenever our van was parked up outside the house we would drain all the tanks and dump the water out of the boiler plus open all the taps to allow the water to drain out of the pipes.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

Hi

Re travelling with full fresh water tanks etc. and the Truma valve.

My Truma dump valve is located in the motorhome, adjacent to the boiler. If I have been running the boiler overnight and then drive off, I suppose the general warmth still being emitted from the boiler and the hot water tank prevents the thing from dumping.

Also, when I stop for a cuppa, I crank up the heating and the hot water.

Russell


----------

